# My new website :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I have a new website , well actually its my first every website 
Skyla did a awesome job with it and I'm so grateful to her .
Its a lot of work and time and knowledge and patience as many of you know.
I still have a lot to add it , so it is a work in progress , but i would love for you all to check it out  Comments and suggestions are welcome .

But , I am having issues with having the link work ! You can see the link below my name ( signature ) but if you click on it , it comes up page not found 
But if you google the name , you will find my website. Im at a loss why this is doing that , so if you have any answers , I would love to hear them !

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats on the website! I would love to check it out. What name am I searching under? Trickyroo?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Pineridge3farms? I can't see the full address from my phone


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Wendy , yes that is my farm name 
pineridge3farms.com


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great website so far!

can you put a dash at the end? would that work if you do that? (like below)

http://www.pineridge3farms.com/

ETA: I just tried it like I pasted above, and it worked...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the link: it should work here... Still not sure what's up with your signature link... :/
http://www.pineridge3farms.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ni beat me too it :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> great website so far!
> 
> can you put a dash at the end? would that work if you do that? (like below)
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOU !!!! We tried that , I'm pretty sure of it , and it didn't work for some reason , now it works ! I think we were both tired , lolol.

Thank you nchen7 :hugs::hugs::hugs::thankU:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:scratch::tears::sigh: It won't work in my signature


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm.. It's still not working for me in her signature... But the link you posted worked.. :/ so weird!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

weird! must be your signature then? so SO strange. PM Austin?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Skyla ! I just don't see why its not working in my signature 
Mother udders !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I hope he might see this. I will have to PM him though.
Thanks for the compliments nchen7  Skyla did a amazing job


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is just very strange...  we'll figure it out Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , I hope he might see this. I will have to PM him though.
> Thanks for the compliments nchen7  Skyla did a amazing job


Hopefully he can get it up for you! 

 awe, thanks Laura :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Skyla did do an amazing job! so organized and neat! love it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe someone will see this and know what's wrong


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you think maybe because I "bought" the domain , it needs to be written differently ? I don't know if i used the right wording there .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Do you think maybe because I "bought" the domain , it needs to be written differently ? I don't know if i used the right wording there .


No.. It's a working link so it should work no mater what...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:thinking::scratch::sigh::mecry::hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We'll get it fixed Laura  don't worry!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Laura and Skyla...good work! I think the only thing I would say is maybe some better pics of some of the does...but I love your home page photo!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried taking out the s in farms and that didn't work.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's a TGS issue. for a while, when I went to click on some people's links in their signature, something weird would come up in a new window saying something about you're leaving TGS, but it wouldn't take me to the page. it seems to have been fixed for some people (like Skyla), and I cant' remember who's website I was stalking then to check for sure.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ that is to warn you that it may not be a safe site, and TGS holds no responsibility if you get a virus from it.. I think after you visit that site a few times it goes away


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you remove the link and redo your signature link? Sometimes they don't copy right and it is just a matter of redoing it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you remove the link and redo your signature link? Sometimes they don't copy right and it is just a matter of redoing it.


Yah I was trying to do it for her... I tried redoing it like three times with no luck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could we paste the link that does work onto my signature ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got it! 
It works for me, does it work for everyone else??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep! works now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!! 
Told ya we'd get it working Laura  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY !!! Thank you Skyla 
Thanks everyone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad we got it up and working for you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...working here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!!  :dance:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Doctor ! You did it !  :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I love it!
You know..... I think Tricky is my favorite goat of yours.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

And she's the only Alpine on there..... I think Laura may need a few more alpines....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  Tricky is actually not a PB Alpine. I found out from the guy I got her from that the only buck he had at the time was a Sanaan buck , so she is Alpine X Sanaan  But she is a gorgeous one at that  She is bred to Archie , so we will see if she settled. I think she has. Funny , once she was bred her attitude has changed from being a meanie to a not so meanie , lol. I think it may have softened her just a little bit  Everyone is very happy about it too , lolol.
Although Dixie hasn't been bred , she has been a force to be reckoned with lately. Everyone shudders when she walks by ! And she is so small compared to the rest of them ! But she is a bossy thing .
I know I need better pictures and history , I have to be in the mood to do it and its not easy to take pictures by yourself


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thank you  Tricky is actually not a PB Alpine. I found out from the guy I got her from that the only buck he had at the time was a Sanaan buck , so she is Alpine X Sanaan  But she is a gorgeous one at that  She is bred to Archie , so we will see if she settled. I think she has. Funny , once she was bred her attitude has changed from being a meanie to a not so meanie , lol. I think it may have softened her just a little bit  Everyone is very happy about it too , lolol.
> Although Dixie hasn't been bred , she has been a force to be reckoned with lately. Everyone shudders when she walks by ! And she is so small compared to the rest of them ! But she is a bossy thing .
> I know I need better pictures and history , I have to be in the mood to do it and its not easy to take pictures by yourself


That's probably why she so big! Lol!

Haha that's too funny! Snap mellows out some when she is bred too  its so nice :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , she is a monster , lolol. Bunny is tremendous in person !
She is a tank  But so gentle , lol.

Yes , it definitely is one of the best things that has happened to my dear Tricky


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm sure!! I want to come meet all your precious girls (and boys of corse  ) in person some day 

LOL! When we bred Snap and Cowboy I pen bred them for the day and night.. My doe pen hasn't been that peaceful in a long time! Haha!! And now she is still a little moody, but not bad


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Website is great! Someday I want to visit all of those goats of yours! 

And ooooh boy will you have your hands full this kidding season! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on over Danielle ! A great time for a visit would be the beginning of Aoril  your always welcome


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey my link still works  It's not a dream !
I really have a website now , its so cool ! 
So much to add and do yet , it's very exciting , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!

Mine is always a work in progress  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , we both keep adding to our herd , it's hard to keep up with them
all , lolol. Now you will have two websites to maintain , lolol
Kidding , i'll get the hang of it eventually


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Very true!  lol!

Three  lol! I'm building one for someone else and maintaining that one too 

Lol! One of these days when I get up there I can explain stuff by showing you  (cause words just don't come out right with me lol!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Your one busy chick !
I'm holding you to that  So , like I will be expecting you around May , right ? You know , when you come to take your Nubians home 
Tee hee :dance::hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yes ma'am  

Good! 
ROFL!! We'll see  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Sydney  I love it , Im hoping to get more pictures on there. I lost a lot of my old pictures , which were my favorite 
So , I will have to take more. I loved the older ones cause everything was so green , lol. Oh well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Sydney  I love it , Im hoping to get more pictures on there. I lost a lot of my old pictures , which were my favorite 
So , I will have to take more. I loved the older ones cause everything was so green , lol. Oh well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Laura, didn't Lynn have pics of Mochalo and Blondie on her FB page? You should ask her if you could use those until you get some new ones  if you liked those pics of corse  I don't really rennet what they looked like.. I just remember seeing them lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right , I forgot about those . I will ask her 
Good idea !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I did too till just now :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:question:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I did too till just now :lol:


I couldn't figure out what you meant here , but I just now figured it out , lolol
Guess I was too tired :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh LOL! :lol:


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

Your website is awesome & will continue to mature. Simple yet elegant, very clean & easy to read. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goatsgalorefm said:


> Your website is awesome & will continue to mature. Simple yet elegant, very clean & easy to read. Thank you for sharing!


Thank you so much  Thanks for checking it out !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I went on my website and I guess Skyla was busy doing something on 
it. I was wondering if I should change things after she does them , just to play with her head a little , lolol. 
Nahhh , I wouldn't do that :dance::angel2::roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL Laura!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

I don't think I have been on their in a few days though.. At least I think it's been a few days? :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

worked just fine for me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could put a picture of Yogi where the bucks are , lolol.
No , I couldn't do that , Skyla put much time and effort went into my website 

Thanks for looking Frosty ! 
The glitch was figured out and its up and working just fine now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! That would be pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could have emailed you and asked you how did Yogi's picture get up in the buck section , lolol.

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: your too funny Laura! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the Trick came back into heat 
Oh well , Archie is happy about it , lolol.
I've seen her flagging and her tail is wet , but she hasn't been around the bucks really , but maybe that's because of the snow , idk..
But , once Archie starts to pay attention to her , i'll try putting them together . I want to try to keep her in her "easy going mood verses her rough and tough mood , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe :*( that's a bummer  

LOL! yes, you wanna keep that! :lol:


----------

